# Best Actor Comebacks?



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

What do you do when somebody insults you/gives you crap in a haunt? Example: 

Girl: Your breath smells!
Me: That's what happens when you eat too many humans without brushing your teeth!

Give me your best.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm watching this thread eagerly.


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I had this really tall guy say to me once "Why does it say made in Taiwan on the top of your head?" I didn't miss a beat, in a half snarling voice I said "Where do you think clowns come from."


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Your graveyard isn't that great."

"NO CANDY FOR YOU! BEGONE, PROBLEM CHILD!"


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hahaha, debbie. wow.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL debbie!


----------



## JPGoodspeed (Jul 21, 2011)

"I may look scary, but I have the heart of a small child. I keep it in a jar at home."

Great for when some kid is pestering you and the parents are, predictably, doing NOTHING.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

Love 'em so far, guys. On another note, I'm going in for a haunt audition today. Wish me luck!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Whiney teen: That wasn't scary.
Me: We tone it down for the little kids.

Heh, so I haven't actually said that yet, but have wanted to!


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I got another one. I was dressed as a voodoo priest, somebody asked if I was on facebook, i said "No but I have a book of Faces."


----------



## JPGoodspeed (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't forget, a creepy stare is always an option.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

jrmullens1 said:


> I got another one. I was dressed as a voodoo priest, somebody asked if I was on facebook, i said "No but I have a book of Faces."


I LOL'd.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

JPGoodspeed said:


> "I may look scary, but I have the heart of a small child. I keep it in a jar at home."
> 
> Great for when some kid is pestering you and the parents are, predictably, doing NOTHING.


Love it! I wish I could think that quickly. My comebacks usually come to me 2 hours later when I am at home ready to go to bed. I usually think "I should have said that"!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Spooky Dave said:


> Whiney teen: That wasn't scary.
> Me: We tone it down for the little kids.


Oh, man! That's perfect! Thanks!!!

Every now and then we get some Junior High smarty-pants who says how lame the haunt is...after he collects his booty, of course. Now I won't have to bite my tongue, and the wife won't have to give me that "play nice" look.

Well, okay...I'll probably still get the look. But at least now I have some ammo I can fire back. Thanks again, Dave.


----------

